# Rating Dropped After 1 Cleanliness Complaint - My Observations



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

So I have about 800 trips under my belt and today I saw that I had a pax complain that my car was not clean enough. I was rolling with a 4.94 and now because of ONE 4-star rating, I've been downgraded to a 4.93. So here's is my take:

1.) One does not need to be a mathematician to realize that rating system will and always work against the driver. We've seen plenty of evidence of this in the most recent articles about how Uber employs psychology to get us to work harder/longer for less pay. And just the system mechanics behind the Uber rating philosophy is ridiculous at best.
2.) The most important observation I made is that one "shouldn't care". It's a game that will never work in my favor. I do not get paid enough to keep my car in immaculate condition. This is rideshare, not a car service. I found myself, who knows better, getting caught up in the "rating game" and after a minute or two, came back to reality.
3.) Also, remember that you will always have people unhappy with your work. Get used to it. You could have the cleanest car ever and still some entitled jerk who will just make it their business to mess with your business.

When Uber pays us more and our paxs tip more, then I'll care more. The end


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber needs to realize, they can play all the psychological games they want ... you push people to the point of not caring, the game is over. The pay is terrible, there is no customer support for drivers, the lousy rating system. . I quit caring about 2 months ago. And next month, I'll quit Uber.


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Sing it brother!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Drivers are turning on uber left and right. Love it.

I got a safety complaint the other week. Knew who it was 1 starred her butt and filed a counter complaint.

My car my rules. Screw these pax and screw uber.


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

I got a BS safety report about 5 minutes ago. Dropped my rating to a 4.79. Stupid part is, I haven't driven for Uber since Friday! Reason being, I did a trip that was 116 miles one way and I'm not driving one square inch for the bozos until I get paid. I understand they need to look into a trip that long, but it shouldn't take 4 days.


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

Got hit with a 3 for cleanliness (think I started a thread?). Dropped me from a 5 to 4.whatever. Went back and gave the rider a 1. This rating system was either designed by someone who doesn't understand ratings/critiques or it is being used as a way to attempt to "thin the heard". It either needs to be abolished or rewritten to be measurable/objective. Piece of garbage as it is (in my humble opinion).


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amazing that someone rolling with a 4.93 rating is so concerned about this.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

JayBeKay said:


> So I have about 800 trips under my belt and today I saw that I had a pax complain that my car was not clean enough. I was rolling with a 4.94 and now because of ONE 4-star rating, I've been downgraded to a 4.93. So here's is my take:
> 
> 1.) One does not need to be a mathematician to realize that rating system will and always work against the driver. We've seen plenty of evidence of this in the most recent articles about how Uber employs psychology to get us to work harder/longer for less pay. And just the system mechanics behind the Uber rating philosophy is ridiculous at best.
> 2.) The most important observation I made is that one "shouldn't care". It's a game that will never work in my favor. I do not get paid enough to keep my car in immaculate condition. This is rideshare, not a car service. I found myself, who knows better, getting caught up in the "rating game" and after a minute or two, came back to reality.
> ...


Exactly, I never cared about uber bull crap rating system, I understand there are a lot of drivers that do this full-time. Ridesharing is a side gig quick hustle to make a few dollars and it was never designed to be a full-time job, I just washed my car after a month and didn't really care because the inside was clean and passengers just need a ride from point to point b.



Jagent said:


> Uber needs to realize, they can play all the psychological games they want ... you push people to the point of not caring, the game is over. The pay is terrible, there is no customer support for drivers, the lousy rating system. . I quit caring about 2 months ago. And next month, I'll quit Uber.


Same here, The risk outweigh the rewards, I been driving a year and half and I stopped caring a month after driving. I give uber 1 weekend out of the month driving time, The uber gravy is over.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Uber needs to realize, they can play all the psychological games they want ... you push people to the point of not caring, the game is over. The pay is terrible, there is no customer support for drivers, the lousy rating system. . I quit caring about 2 months ago. And next month, I'll quit Uber.


Exactly! I have always wondered if they realize what wage compression does to customer support. As if we will work harder and offer better service for lower wage.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

wgmartin said:


> Got hit with a 3 for cleanliness (think I started a thread?). Dropped me from a 5 to 4.whatever. Went back and gave the rider a 1. This rating system was either designed by someone who doesn't understand ratings/critiques or it is being used as a way to attempt to "thin the heard". It either needs to be abolished or rewritten to be measurable/objective. Piece of garbage as it is (in my humble opinion).


 The system is ubers psychological game to keep drivers in check, The low life bus riders we sometimes pick up will always give drivers a bad rating, The rating system is a joke.


----------

